# Lello4ever breaks 1,000 barrier in a flash



## giovannino

Complimenti, Lello! Sei una saetta!


----------



## JamesM

Thanks so much for your help, Lello!   

Congratulations on 1,000 posts... I know you must have been a help to many.  

- James


----------



## perfavore

Ciao Lello4ever,

Complimenti!


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti!! Continua così


----------



## lsp

Congrats & Thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Ebbravo al Lelluccio nostro!*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Lello -- sei grande!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Siberia

Well done Lello!!! Hope to see more.


----------



## Lello4ever

Ragazzi cosa dire... grazie a voi per questo bellissimo forum, per il contributo che date non solo a me ma a ognuno nell'imparare sempre meglio l'inglese.

Un grazie *enorme* a tutti!!!


----------

